# Bye Toby



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Went to the shed today to feed my guinea pigs and Toby has left us.He would have been 3 in July so wasnt an old piggy but he had started to slow down a little.
He was such a sweetie who liked nothing more than a scratch behind the ears and to stretch out on your chest for a cuddle.

You will be missed so much










Sleep well and look after Jack and Cody who left us both last year
Vicky


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rip, Fella


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys been crying on and off since i found him it was such a shock


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> Went to the shed today to feed my guinea pigs and Toby has left us.He would have been 3 in July so wasnt an old piggy but he had started to slow down a little.
> He was such a sweetie who liked nothing more than a scratch behind the ears and to stretch out on your chest for a cuddle.
> 
> You will be missed so much
> ...


R.I.P


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

R.i.p Little Guy


----------

